# Daybook of *yet ANOTHER* boob job



## Minha Menina

Hiya everyone. I'm looking into getting some boobies and I thought about documenting the whole thing from the very start as some sort of e-journal. I guess I could be writing a blog somewhere else, but I've always preferred forums and this one looks and seems pretty nice and friendly, and with enough traffic so it doesn't become boring and die in anonymity.

Well, here it goes

This boob job account is not about greed or excessive vanity. It's not like _"Um, I'm already a B cup but I still want to go all DD boobylicious"
_ 
If I was naturally a B cup or so I very much doubt I'd be considering going under the knife. Thing is, it's like my body froze at the age of 12, and every time I look down I keep seeing pretty much the same under developed awkward girl, and after 10+ years of that I'm pretty fed up with feeling so, um; inappropriate.

I'll never understand how girls like Agyness Deyn manage to ponce around topless

I feel fine as long as I'm wearing a bra, even if it's not heavily padded, but I can't stand the look of it without clothes on, I just find it unsightly. I even participated in one of Spencer Tunick's massive nude pictures, as some sort of catharsis, and it was fun but I'm still not at ease with my lack of breasts (Funny enough I feel silly saying "my breasts" because I don't consider I have any). 

I recently arranged a consultation at a plastic surgery clinic and as I chatted to one of the advisers, she mentioned something like _"Yeah, many women do this because they want to be able to wear a particular kind of clothes"_. Well, not really, I'm doing it because I want to feel good NAKED, actually. I already feel great when I'm covered.

My very first appointment is this saturday, and I have a ton of questions for the doctor. About ten years of questions


----------



## Skinny

How exciting!!! Have you decided saline or silicone? and what size you want to get??


----------



## Bri 333

Just curious...what cup are you now? Are you not even a small B cup naturally? What size bra do you wear?


----------



## mellecyn

Hello, I am also wondering which size you are naturally, I wish you all the best in your procedure !


----------



## Minha Menina

Hey there, thanks for your replies.

I think I'll get silicone, it has got less disadvantages according to my research so far, and apparently is what the surgeon would usually recommend when there's little breast tissue. 

Naturally I've always been a small 'a' (yes, in lowercase letters )  cup: think Keira Knightley,  and I'm thinking of getting a small D (Scarlett Johansson kind of thing) since I'm petite like her. Guess I want to go as big as I can without looking silly, I'll see what the doctor says this saturday.


----------



## starlux

Minha Menina said:


> Hey there, thanks for your replies.
> 
> I think I'll get silicone, it has got less disadvantages according to my research so far, and apparently is what the surgeon would usually recommend when there's little breast tissue.
> 
> Naturally I've always been a small 'a' (yes, in lowercase letters ) cup: think Keira Knightley, and I'm thinking of getting a small D (Scarlett Johansson kind of thing) since I'm petite like her. Guess I want to go as big as I can without looking silly, I'll see what the doctor says this saturday.


 
That sounds like it'd be prety overpowering for your frame.  I am 5 foot two and an A cup.  Small D cups seems like it'd look fake on someone our size and I can imagine you'd have back problems holding those puppies up!  Scarlett is gorgeous beyond belief, but she's got a LOT of cleavage for someone so petite.  She's all boob.


----------



## Minha Menina

^ I see what you're saying. At first I was like _"Nah, I'm really not worried about the size, I'm more concerned about making them shapely even if they stay small-ish"_ but at this point I'm getting kind of greedy LOL 

I've read online that most women wish they had gone bigger so who knows. As I said I basically want them to big as big as possible, but within my own proportion. I definitely don't want them to look like two grapefruits glued to an ironing board!


----------



## nseastar

I was one who thought I'd never have my boobs done.  They were small but pretty fabulous IMO.  Then I had a baby.  I love my daughter more than anything but man did having her wreck my boobs.  I had them done 10 years ago and have never regretted it for a second.  I never understood how upsetting not liking your breasts could feel.  I too read that most women regret not going larger.  I am almost 5'11" and before pregnancy was a full 34 B.  After childbirth I had trouble filling a B but the sad little shape was the worst part.  I planned to go to a full C but the night before my surgery I panicked that I'd regret not going larger and told my surgeon the morning of surgery that I wanted to go to a D cup.  He said he wasn't sure I had enough breast tissue and I said, just go as big as you can.  Turns out how big he could go is a DD.  Much bigger than I wanted.  I really wish they were smaller because it really limits what I can wear unless I want to look like I'm shouting- Look at my boobs everyone!!!

Anyway, just wanted to give you a story of someone who does not wish she had gone bigger- just the opposite.  Overall I'm still very happy with them and would do it over in a second (just smaller).

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## No Cute

I would consider how clothes will fit on a D cup.  If you're a size 4 or 6 and a D cup, it's hard to get shirts and dresses.  Not a major issue, probably, but things can hang weird over bigger boobies when you are petite.


----------



## Minha Menina

Thanks guys, I think you're right, bigger isn't always better, I'm just getting carried away here  I need to remind myself that even a B cup would be a dramatic improvement, considering my level of 'flatchestedness'


----------



## tater_tits

i wear a size 26 jeans, so size 4 in dresses and i am a D cup. and my clothes fit me perfectly!


----------



## tater_tits

D is actually not THAT big.
fake Dcups are more "compact" than real Dcups.


----------



## tater_tits

oh & let me add that i'm not saying that you should get a D, if you are an A, going to a B would be very significant change, but from experience and from hearing my friends who have gotten boob jobs, everyone wants to go a cup size bigger after going under the knife & after the swelling has gone down. as long as you look proportional, you should be fine.

my friend who is 4'11 and like...seirously...90lbs...got 420CC and that was WAY TOO BIG.

I was a Bcup, i'm 5'3 and 125lbs (now) at the time i was 115, and I got 400CC and everyone says they're perfect...however...i still wish i went a bit bigger =(


----------



## Skinny

Good luck on deciding the size. I'm sure your Doc will help you find the size perfect for your frame


----------



## pinky_ohana

What I've learned in this process and through other ladies' experience is that you don't let anyone else dictate the size. Go with what you're happiest with and bring lots of pictures for your PS to help you achieve that look. If you like Scarlett Johanson's bosums, bring in pics of her. 

I'm starting my journey next Thursday (woohoo!) and I've been flip flopping on implant size. As tater_tits (I like that screen name BTW!) mentioned a fake D is more compact than a real D. If my PS let me, I would go up to a DD. I'm hoping for at least 450 cc's minimum. I'm 5'2" @ 136 lbs. 

Check out makemeheal.com and breastimplants411.com if you want to look at BA forums. I'll be following this thread. Good luck in your journey!!!


----------



## tater_tits

pinky_ohana said:


> What I've learned in this process and through other ladies' experience is that you don't let anyone else dictate the size. Go with what you're happiest with and bring lots of pictures for your PS to help you achieve that look. If you like Scarlett Johanson's bosums, bring in pics of her.
> 
> I'm starting my journey next Thursday (woohoo!) and I've been flip flopping on implant size. As tater_tits (I like that screen name BTW!) mentioned a fake D is more compact than a real D. If my PS let me, I would go up to a DD. I'm hoping for at least 450 cc's minimum. I'm 5'2" @ 136 lbs.
> 
> Check out makemeheal.com and breastimplants411.com if you want to look at BA forums. I'll be following this thread. Good luck in your journey!!!




yes! i think 450cc would be perfect!!!!! what size are you right now?
when in my get boobs redone (in about 9-10 years) i want to go up a cup size  i think i want 500cc  

this is so exciting!
you ladies getting BA soon should go to this forum:
http://www.breastimplants411.com/forum/default.asp

^^ there are A LOT of helpful/nice ladies on this forum that will answer any questions you have before and post op. There are also pictures posted of the BAs so you can see and compare. This site is a very secure & trusted site. You actually have to contact the moderator over the phone to sign up for this forum.  hope it helps! I don't go on there anymore, but I did a whole lot last year when I was researching & after I got mine done.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I want to go the OPPOSITE direction. I'm looking into getting a reduction done. I desperately need one because of my back pain. Also, I'd love to be able to wear a swimsuit without looking like a bimbo. And, I'd love not to have to buy button up shirts 2-3 sizes too large.. and then have them altered. I am a 34 DDDD (yes, you read that right). Unfortunately, all natural. 

Sometimes it's hard for us large chested ladies to understand that you ladies with smaller chests feel the same self esteem issues WE feel, but on the opposite end of the spectrum.

Good luck with your journey and I hope thing turn out very well for you!


----------



## leothelnss

Have you tried birth control? It might not fit your life, but if you are using another method of contraception already you might consider trying it.
When I started using BC I was a 32B and a month after using it I went to a 32C. Another month or so later I was a 32D!
Breast size seems to increase in most who use BC pills, so maybe it would be a good idea to try that, even if to just give yourself an idea of what the best size is for you.
D's are a pain when you're trying to buy clothing! I also have a smaller frame (size 0/2) and a cup size that large can be really hard to fit and still have clothing that tapers at your waist, or doesn't show too much cleavage.
By the way, my breasts went back to a 32C after I stopped using BC and have stayed that size. So I permanently went up a cup size just by using it for a year.
Good luck!


----------



## Minha Menina

Hey girls, thanks for all the feedback. You got me thinking about body measurements and clothes size, um... I got no idea what my american size is. 

I'm an UK size 8 for tops and 10 for bottoms. I'm 5' 3 and 120 lbs. My measurements are:

_Chest: 33 in 
Waist:  26.7 in
Hips: 36 in_

I guess I'm reasonably petite but I'm not a dwarf either 

About the pill, yes I've been on the pill for a number of years but it just made me a bit fat all over without mentioning other annoying side effects. I did gain like half a cup (and lost it again when I lost the weight ). 

But then again, not only do I want to increase the volume, I'm also looking forward the reshaping properties implants offer. My so called breasts are just weird, and not very roundy at all, more like just "hanging in there". That bothers me even more than the lack of volume. Ugh I'm not sure how to describe it, I may have to post some graphics to explain myself :weird:


----------



## Minha Menina

*O*kay, so here's another rant. I suppose small breasts have to do with genetics. If your mom didn't have any, chances are you won't either. But the thing is my mom is reasonably well endowed. I mean she used to wear this humongous bras that reminded me of Bart's aunties, Selma and Patti.

So that makes me think something went very wrong with me during puberty, because, as I said, it's like my body just stopped dead regarding the breast department and my torso has got the Peter Pan syndrome. I got pimples, I got a period, I grew hips and cellulite, I grew hair where there was none... but that's about it. I keep feeling like something crucial is still missing. I don't know, it's like being a bloke but not growing testicles or something, just plain awkward. 

Maybe I'm dramatizing a bit too much. There are some gorgeous girls out there with not a lot of breasts, like Kate Hudson, but somehow it suits her. She looks lean, toned and athletic, but I don't think it necessarily suits everyone. I for one feel rather uncomfortable if I'm not wearing a padded bra at all times.

Besides, I think my nips are a bit too big overall. If you've watched _"American Beauty"_ or seen Mena Suvari topless, well that's pretty much mine, but with a lot less breast tissue underneath.

Regarding the whole curvyness issue, this is what I mean. This is a pic of an A cup I found online, and I've marked the curve I'm referring to. Those are small but shapely with a little nipple, and if I had that, I wouldn't be here whining 









On the other hand, this is me. I've highlighted the stuff of my nightmares, just so you see what I mean.  AND, the blue circles? Well that's just how big my nips are! Completely out of proportion, methinks U_U







Another pic. Full frontal. Scary crap. Not very girly at all. Can't come to terms with it, uh-uh, not in a million years 






I'm seriously sick  of looking at myself in the mirror and thinking to myself _"You gotta be freaking kidding me!!! "_ __


----------



## danae

Looking from your pics i don't see anything wrong with your figure, but you know what? YOU should be happy with it!
Also, you have fabulous abs!


----------



## Minha Menina

That's very kind of you danae


----------



## Skinny

Ohh its not as bad as you think....we are our worst critics  I remember seeing a girl on Dr 90210 that had a chest similar to you...i think she went to a 450cc but they looked SO fake!!!! I think it also depends on the amount of breast tissue you have. Other than that you have an amazing shape...and I am pretty sure your nipples are a perfectly normal size  a lot of women would kill to be as skinny as you are!


----------



## macska

You look great as is, but do what feels best for you. I think a C cup would look great and proportional ... and then you'd probably not have any issues with your nipples (which are fine btw).


----------



## Lanier

I just wanted to chime in and say that I *COMPLETELY* know how you feel! 4.5 years ago I went from a barely A cup to a small C and it was one of the best decisions I have ever made! Like you, I am 5'2 and I had hips, curves, etc. but no chest - I felt disproportioned! Once I had my surgery, I was 100% satisfied --- No regrets at all.

Good luck with your journey - I look forward to reading your updates!


----------



## pinky_ohana

tater_tits said:


> yes! i think 450cc would be perfect!!!!! what size are you right now?
> when in my get boobs redone (in about 9-10 years) i want to go up a cup size  i think i want 500cc


 
Hi tater_tits! I don't have any implants yet... BUT this time next week, I'll be waking up to them along with washboard abs! 
Basically, I'm putting back where things belong after 3 kids.


----------



## Minha Menina

Appreciate your comments Skinny, macska and Lanier . Good luck next week pinky!

* * *​ 
 *I* had my first consulation today with The Harley Medical Group. After all de rigueur questions, I finally discussed with the actual surgeon and got to try some of the implants.

Over here they're not very keen on saline, this surgeon mentioned that they only last about 5 years, while silicone ones go on for a decade or maybe two without  complications. 

So, this clinic uses P.I.P (Poly Implant Protheses) silicone implants  filled with highly cohesive gel, manufactured in France, and only go for the round profile as oposed to the anatomic one. The nurse explained that they may rotate and while anatomic implants may go wonky if this happens, the round ones look just fine even if they move a little. Besides, gravity is supposed to help achieve the teardrop shape even when they are completely round. Makes sense. 

The surgeon (a  young Italian guy) was completely spot on: he immediately mentioned my nipples are fairly low (what I was *****ing about on the other post) and that in order to improve this, he would place the implant even lower, so the nip ends up in a central position. That's exactly what concerned me the most, I'm glad it can be dealt with!

Another no-no for me would be ending up with that sort of Victoria Beckham fake ridge on the top, eurgh.

The PS said that some women actually go for those, he does do them, but he has also performed teardrop ones, those with the really nice and natural slope. He showed me a pair not very differen't from Dita's (which is my ultimate role model when it comes to tits) Brilliant!

He also said he would choose to make a peri-areolar incision (and for some reason I'm more comfortable with this as opposed to the inframammary fold) and would place them under the muscle, as I don't have much breast tissue to begin with (just what I thought).

Now, I said I wanted to go for a C cup, so I wore one of those bra's stuffed with the actual implant just to check how I felt with a certain amount of cc's. First I think I tried on 275 cc's and they looked pretty good. Then I tried 310 on one side and 320 in the other and I gotta say it was a bit too much, but they reassured me they were sticking out because they were just inside a bra, not placed inside my body. 

It's really hard to envisage what a certain size of implant would look inserted behind the muscle. I guess I was also a bit freaked out (310 cc's is not that much really) because I'm not used to have anything in there. Now, apparently 100 cc's equals a cup, more or less, plus the amount of breast tissue you already got... I guess 310 plus what I've got would make a full C, small D: so far so good. 

Oh, one more thing, they told me to put my T-shirt on while I had the two 300's stuffed and it fits just fine, so I won't have to invest in a completely new set of tops. I also like the fact they make my waist look really small 

 All in all, I can tell I'm in for a shock when I first get them, like going from puberty to adulthood overnight


----------



## annemerrick

Sounds good!!  How exciting!


----------



## candace117

I'm considering getting this done when I get home from the deployment!


----------



## Skinny

WOO HOO! How exciting!!! The type of implants you mentions are just now making their way to the US....i looked into them...they cost only a little bit more than the regular silicone ones. Have you set a date for surgery yet?


----------



## pinky_ohana

SOUNDS WONDERFUL!!! Your consults have seemed to go really well.


----------



## shonntew

From my own experience. I breast fed 2 children and was left with a deflated 34b. I got silicone and 375cc. Which was considered high profile. I don't know if they have profiles where you are . But high is the most they can put in for your size. 
I did the "put the fake one on" to try and it does look bigger that way, but they are correct, they decrease once it us under your skin. 
Also, the only change of clothes I had to buy was bras. I went up to a 34d. No regrets at all!!
I also did periareolar, and was shopping at VS the next morning!
Good luck


----------



## Hally

So are you going for the teardrop/anatomical shape then?


----------



## mellecyn

Your consultation sounds very well. And the "teardrop" shape of Dita is beautiful !! I have been thinking of surgery too, but scared of the "fake" look (and feel) a la Pamela Anderson and Victoria Beckham...
But it looks like there are more options. BTW your body is very pretty (nice abs and skin, and overall nice proportions, but I know what you mean with tiny boobs)
The first photo you posted of the A cup looks like me !
How old are you ? and when is your surgery planned ? And remember when going on public forums there are very different opinions regrading æsthetics and size preferences between Europe and the States. (Europe goes for smaller).


----------



## Hally

I have the anatomical shaped cohesive gels (gummi bears) in 280 g's.  I didn't think that they could do the peri-areolar method because of the greater cohesiveness so the size of your nipples may be working for you!

I started a small A cup and I wear a D, even with the 280 implant size.  I am really glad I didn't go bigger.


----------



## mrsklem14

I totally feel your pain!!! I am a 32 B in size and completely humiliated! I just can't seem to figure out why everything else grew EXCEPT them! My family (girls) are very well taken care of in the breast department and I have little mosquito bites! I do now use Victoria Secrets "Gels" you can put them in your bra and bathing suit. I am a little to nervous to go through surgery but I would do it if I wasn't such a wimp (and had the money!!!). But anywho, you look fine in your pictures but I think you should totally go for it if it bugs you this much!!! xxx


----------



## Minha Menina

Hullo there, thanks for all the feedback =)

Mellecyn, I'm 26 next month and I haven't got a date yet, I'm in a researching at the moment, although I'd like to get them ASAP when I find the right surgeon.

Hally, they don't seem to do the anatomic ones anymore because they say they may go wonky if they rotate, they've only talked about the round ones, so not much choice there

* * *​ 
I went to speak to another surgeon today, from The Hospital Group, and in short I wasn't very impressed and here's why:



 They guy (another Italian one) has a very thick accent so understanding him was tough (not good when he's the guy that's gonna cut you open).
 He didn't reassure me he could achieve the natural look versus the fake ring shaped one, he said something along the lines not being able to know for sure how it's going to end up looking when the swelling goes down and the implant settles in the cavity... WTF? I though that was the surgeon's job?
 I didn't get to try the implants on, and they didn't show me a range of sizes, he just asked how big I wanted to go cup-wise. He didn't discuss it in cc's either. An advisor just showed me a couple of 300's for me to see what an implant was like, and that was that.
 In the end, I got the feeling I was going to end up with the same funny looking breasts, but bigger (you know, with very little tissue in the lower half of the breast) which is my ultimate nightmare.
 
I've been doing some research online and I think I sort of fit into what they call "tubular breasts":



> _In patients with tubular breasts, *the breasts are small* and tube-like in shape, *making the areola and nipples appear enlarged with very little breast tissue in the lower half of the breast. *This causes a high, tight breast crease. Dr. Horvath can usually correct tubular breasts by making small incisions inside the breast that can allow the tight breast tissue to spread into a more pleasing shape. In most cases, Dr. Horvath may also *recommend a breast implant to provide the missing fullness in the lower half of the breast. *After the procedure, the breast is usually much better proportioned and there are typically no visible scars. In more serious cases of tubular breasts, Dr. Horvath may recommend a breast lift._
> 
> _         Tubular breast correction surgery typically takes about three hours to perform under general anesthesia and sometimes requires two surgeries at three-month intervals._
> 
> Pictures of it
> 
> And a vid (gorgeous results, hats off for that surgeon)


The surgeons didn't mention that word to me, altough they did point out the lack of tissue under the nipple, but crap, that's exactly what bothers me the most about my chest, the lack of fullness in the lower half; and I couldn't put my finger on it, until now, I had no idea the condition had a name and everything.  

Oh dear. I'm aware I'm not a monster but I would put money on the fact that I do have a slight case of that condition, and correcting it seems to go beyond just stuffing a couple of good ol' implants in there... 

That's even more worrying that ending up with the Vic Beckham doughnut shape.

I really need to talk again about that with Moraci, the very first PS I saw, he seemed quite confident he could create that natural teardrop shape AND the space on the lower half by using what he called a "low profile with little projection" implant. 

Argh, I curse my genes! Bloody 'ell


----------



## Hally

I don't see anything tube-shaped about your breasts. lol  A skilled surgeon will create a specific pocket for your anatomy and the type of implant that he or she uses.  Has anyone talked about BWD and your specific anatomy?

Implant rotation with anatomicals is rare, btw, although it is possible.  Anatomical implants are textured to prevent that complication.

I think you should get more opinions.  I also urge you to go to the forum that was mentioned in post #16 and ask your questions there.  Doing so will hopefully help you avoid the disappointment that so many women experience after their BA.


----------



## Minha Menina

Thanks Hally, I'm definitely going to reasearch a lot more, I'm beggining to get the feeling that in order to achieve the results I want this is going  to require a bit more than a standard boob job, since I don't exactly have standard roundy boobs. They're not tubes either, but seriously, I do have a slight case of it. 

By the way, what's BWD? Never heard of it


----------



## Hally

Here's a link that will help you calculate your BWD.  It sounds technical but it is going to make a difference in what profile you choose.  For example, a high profile implant is narrower and a mod implant is wider.  


http://www.makemeheal.com/pictures/viewAlbum.php?albumid=56


----------



## Minha Menina

Woah Hally! 

No surgeon mentioned any of that, they didn't even measure me, they just poked me and proded me a lot   I'm so checking it out.

In the meantime, would you consider performing my BA? :greengrin: J/K. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hally

I have read so many posts from women who wish they knew this info before their BA.  Projection is great (hence the reason why so many women immediately think they want high profile) when in fact what bothers them most post op is the gap between their breasts and they want a redo because they want closer cleavage.

You really only want to do this once (except for maybe implant replacement years and years down the road).  The more informed you are the better chance that you will be happy with the outcome.  

That will be $8,000.00.  

Go on lots of consults and ask lots of questions until you are satisfied that you have the right surgeon.

What is your band size?

http://www.justbreastimplants.com/size/size_pics.htm


----------



## Minha Menina

My band size appears to be 34.

Regarding the implant profile, well that's something I just found out about! I didn't know the round implants they use  may  have different profiles. That's why I was a bit startled when the first doctor started talking about low projection to achieve a more natural look, meaning they're not going to stick out as much 

To be honest with you, I'm not too concerned about the gap or the cleavage, not even the final size I'll go for, could even be a small B cup. 

My top priority right now is to make sure the surgeon can actually place the implants in such way that he manages to create that lower pole of the breast: the so called rounded arc from the nipple to the base of the breast, which... well, doesn't exist in my case. After all this research, I can positively identify this lack of lower pole as a my No. 1 Irk Factor ush:

So, if I can achieve that, plus a gentle slope from the shoulder to the nipple I'll be a very happy bunny, disregarding the final size.


----------



## Minha Menina

I  just found a little article from a PS in Australia. I wish I could find a surgeon with that kind of philosophy over here. 

All this "Get your free consultation" clinics seem to be only worried about roughly how big you want to go, booking you and closing the sale. They don't seem too concerned about exploring what exactly is that bothers you about your looks, I think they're seriously missing out on the whole "Tell me what you don't like about yourself" approach.

I  don't just want bigger tits for the sake of it. It's better put in the article anyway:



> The creation of beautiful breasts requires the doctor to possess both the artistic skill to understand and envisage beauty, and the surgical knowledge and skill to create them. Although the perception of beauty is individual, Dr. Rastogi has defined a series of attributes that are common to all beautiful breasts.
> 
> - A *gentle slope* from the shoulder to the nipple
> - A *rounded arc* from the nipple to the base of the breast
> - Natural cleavage
> - A gentle arc of the breast silhouette passing just beyond the edge of the torso
> - *Nipples that point slightly upwards and outwards*
> 
> Beautiful breasts can be created in any size, large or small (this is the patient's choice). However, an *understanding of balance and harmony can help create both a beautifully proportioned figure as well as a beautiful breast. For many patients, beautiful breasts are easy to create because the characteristics of their pre-existing breast tissue lend itself to good results.
> *
> *However, to create beautiful breasts in other patients requires much greater skill, experience, and judgement. For example, very thin patients, patients with tubular breasts or breast sag. *For these patients *the breast augmentation needs to be even more carefully and thoughtfully planned.* The aim is to create the very best possible result for each and every patient.
> 
> When I see a patient for the first time I examine and measure her breasts and torso so that I know what I am working with. *I then spend time to carefully go through my patient's desires and the look she wants*, for example a very natural breast or the 'Californian beach girl look'. We go through photographs to allow the patient to show me her *wishes in terms of breast size, shape, nipple positions, upper pole fullness, cleavage, projections, etc. Having understood her desires,* I develop, in my mind's eye, an image of the breast I intend to create.
> 
> *The procedure is then designed, tailor-made* to achieve this desired result. The plane is defined (pre or sub muscular), the position of the im plant on the torso, the height of the inframammary fold (fold under the breast), and the shape, size and projection of the implant. I also define *additional techniques that need to be employed, such as release of tubular breast cone, lowering of the inframammary fold, nipple elevation procedures*, etc.
> 
> *For some patients their pre-existing breast characteristics will not allow them to achieve the results they desire. These patients need careful guidance to understand the results they can achieve so that they have realistic expectations.*
> 
> The creation of beautiful breasts requires the doctor to be both artist and surgeon, and to carefully listen to his patient's desires and to tailor the surgery to create the desired result.
> 
> http://www.rastogi.com.au/article.php/5


----------



## truegem

Wow, this is interesting info...I am not considering them probably never will because I am to chicken to go under anesthesia.  I truely wish you well in your journey with this and can totally relate to a lot of what you are saying.  You must be soooo excited!!!


----------



## Hally

Great article.  I told my PS I didn't want to be too big and I wanted to look as natural as possible with a nice slope and even a bit of sag.  I didn't want tight high fake t*ts.  Some women want that look.  They want to look fake and that's okay, too.  

I chose a small implant for my height 5'9" (280 g's or cc's) and even though I wear a D (small D) I look like a C.  I am so glad I didn't go any bigger.

Take pictures of what you hope to achieve to your consults.  A good doctor will give you the time and focus on what you desire and what is realistic given your anatomy.


----------



## Minha Menina

It IS exciting 

Once you manage to cut through the crap....

This is very interesting. Some info on how clinics in the UK purchase implants by the bulk :wondering



> *Breast implants used by companies *
> 
> All the biggest companies tend to use one brand of breast implants only, and limit the choice even further, to one shape only (the round, cheapest one). Since companies get huge discounts ordering all the implants from a single manufacturer, they cannot afford to offer patients a choice and, as a matter of fact, different brands of implants are never discussed at any stage during the preoperative consultations with a company. The implants used by companies are, at the moment of writing this post, as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Transform: Round CUI implants (the non-FDA approved brand from Allergan);
> The Harley Medical Group: Round PIP implants (non-FDA approved implants from a French manufacturer);
> The Hospital Group: Round Eurosilicone implants (non-FDA approved, French production) till recently, now apparently PIP implants (non-FDA approved implants from a French manufacturer);
> MYA: Round CUI implants (see Transform);
> Other smaller companies: Mostly round CUI implants (most companies seem to play around the confusion created by the Allergan brand, that also sells a more expensive, FDA approved line of implants, called McGhan)
> How much are your implants worth?
> 
> This may be quite shocking, but if you expect your new breast implants to be very expensive (at the end you paid good money for your breast enlargement) you are in for a disappointment: most implants are only worth around £90-100 each, at the prices companies can get.
> 
> Source: http://www.lookyourbestuk.com/info.php?pgId=61



So, I was right when I was wondering how the Dr Moraci was going to achieve the whole low profile low projection natural look, if all the showed me was the standard round implant? 

They didn't say, look, THIS is the low projection implant, the one you would specifically get. They just have several "standard" round ones in different sizes. 

The nurse will ring me tomorrow, I'll see what she's got to say about that one


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

tater_tits said:


> oh & let me add that i'm not saying that you should get a D, if you are an A, going to a B would be very significant change, but from experience and from hearing my friends who have gotten boob jobs, everyone wants to go a cup size bigger after going under the knife & after the swelling has gone down. as long as you look proportional, you should be fine.
> 
> my friend who is 4'11 and like...seirously...90lbs...got 420CC and that was WAY TOO BIG.
> 
> I was a Bcup, i'm 5'3 and 125lbs (now) at the time i was 115, and I got 400CC and everyone says they're perfect...however...i still wish i went a bit bigger =(


 
I agree. I just got a second one because I wanted bigger! I am 5'4, 120 pounds and my firsts were 330cc and that made me a C cup. Now I have 752cc and I'm 32DD according to the fredericks of hollywood worker that measured me.


----------



## danae

Minha, so glad to hear you're putting so much thought into this. I'm certain with the proper research you'll get great results. Any updates from the nurse/Dr?


----------



## pinky_ohana

Hello, I'm all done with my surgery. I'm 2-days post-op. The tummy tuck hurts more than the boobs. I just found out at my post-op I have 450 cc in my right & 500 cc in my left. I love it so far. Passed all the swelling, I'm glad I did this. There's a saying "hate them at 6 days, like them at 6 weeks, love them at 6 months!" Good luck on your journey!
xoxo.


----------



## candace117

Glad everything went ok, pinky!!!!!!!!! 


Jason and I both want me to get Victoria Beckham boobs....LMAO


----------



## claireZk

^ OMG I just read that as "Jason and I both want to get Victoria Beckham boobs!"


----------



## candace117

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!!!! omg


----------



## Tote

> This may be quite shocking, but if you expect your new breast implants to be very expensive (at the end you paid good money for your breast enlargement) you are in for a disappointment: most implants are only worth around £90-100 each, at the prices companies can get.
> 
> Source: http://www.lookyourbestuk.com/info.php?pgId=61


 


This is really funny  That is my website. Feel free to come over there and have a chat.


----------



## Minha Menina

Tote said:


> This is really funny  That is my website. Feel free to come over there and have a chat.





I actually stopped posting here because I found LYB. My screen name over there is Cherry Bakewell, who are ya?  


* * *​
Danae, 

You got no idea how much freaking thought I'm putting into this. I've been poked and proded 3 times so far, this wednesday I'm going for a 4th consultation to see a third surgeon and I'm still fretting about what to do in order to avoid the infamous Beckham look (among a million other things) 

I'll keep you guys posted, you sooo get to see 'em when I finally get them done   xx


----------



## absolutpink

I just wanted to say to make sure you get a size that YOU'RE happy with! I'm a 32DD (natural, God knows how that happened!), size 23 in jeans, 00 in dresses, XS in tops, and I'm 5'3" and I love my breast size. So many people give me "the look" and I can't even tell you how many people have asked me if I'm getting a reduction. I have no interest in getting them smaller... I love them and I'm very happy with how I look.

Good luck!


----------



## amymarie

I started out flattt as a board and I'm petite as well. I got 400s and got to a D but I don't have back problems and they don't look too big at all! In some clothes, they look like Bs.. but in other clothes, you can tell I'm a D.. But, my parents never even noticed that I got a boob job! So don't be afraid to go big, pick a size YOU will be happy and satisfied with. That's great you are doing research, you should join a breast augmentation forum, I don't know if posting other forum's links is allowed or not but they're really helpful ladies that will answer any questions you may have!


----------



## vhdos

You do not necessarily need teardrop-shaped implants to achieve a natural look.  Round implants can most certainly achieve a natural, low-profile look.  A round implant placed UNDER the muscle, gives more of a teardrop shape.  It also has to do with the shape of the breasts before surgery, pocket placement/skill by the PS, and implant size.
I have done a ton of research on this topic.  Something else you might find helpful is showing your PS pictures of boobs you DON'T want.  So many people bring in a picture and say, "this is what I want."  That's fine, but end results will not all be the same on different patients because of any number of factors.  Knowing what kind of look you are NOT going for is sometimes more helpful for a PS.  Another good site to visit is implantinfo.com.  
My number one piece of advice is to find an excellent, skilled, certified PS that you feel 100% comfortable with.


----------



## i_wona

I'm late to this thread but it's all been very interesting! OP, did you end up deciding what cup size you'll go for?

As a fellow small-boobied girl, I reckon going to a D will be overwhelming! From your photos, your frame is tiny, but it's personal preference I suppose. Sounds like you've had some really valuable consultations (even the one that you didn't like). Keep us updated!


----------



## Minha Menina

Hey guys,

I just had it done yesterday! FTR, I ended up getting 260 cc's over the muscle, inframammary incision. It's still all a bit surreal. They're hard extremely hard, pert and tight at the moment , but I'm not in too much pain. And  they don't look stupid so far, woo!

I'm working on a blog with pics and details, I'll post the link when it's all done.

Thanks for all the opinions and good wishes, you're such sweethearts 

xoxoxo


----------



## mm16

Congrats! Can't wait to see/read how it went!


----------



## Skinny

hurry and post the blog! congrats woo hoo!


----------



## macska

Good stuff!


----------



## danae

Congrats dear, so nice to hear you're already happy!


----------



## vhdos

Congrats and wishing you a speedy recovery with no complications!


----------



## amymarie

Congrats!! Hope everything went well.


----------



## MarneeB

I just found this thread and wanted to say congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Congrats! You're gonna love them!


----------



## flyvetjo

ooh congratulations. Will pop back as I want to see the results!!!


----------



## Minha Menina

Awwww thank you so much!  

Here's the blog: http://cherrybakewell.vox.com/

It's a lot of blah blah and rubbish, if you're curious and can't be arsed to read (wouldn't blame you )  just click on the Before and Afters 4 Days Post Op piccie collection, I took those today! 

Cheers and thanks again for being so kind xx


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

No Cute said:


> I would consider how clothes will fit on a D cup.  If you're a size 4 or 6 and a D cup, it's hard to get shirts and dresses.  Not a major issue, probably, but things can hang weird over bigger boobies when you are petite.




So true...it is hard trying to get some clothes to fit. Especially button up shirts LOL! I wouldnt go that big at all, it will look stripper-esqe.  I was a 36B forever til I had kids, then I went to an A, so I had to get them done  I went to a 36C and it was big for me and I have broad shoulders. 


I had them done a while ago and an FYI you will need them replaced after 12-15 years or so. My Dr. never told me that and it would have been nice to know that. Info wasnt available like it is today. I just wanted to put that out there because its expensive to get them done once let alone a few times 

I see you had them done, congrats.


----------



## Skinny

Wow they turned out great!!! I think it will be another year or so before we have those type of implants available in the US.


----------



## vhdos

Overnight stay?  Is that typical there?


----------



## Minha Menina

> Wow they turned out great!!! I think it will be another year or so before we have those type of implants available in the US.


Thanks skinny! It's all very confusing with the type of implants available because they keep calling the same product with different names. Allergan is an American brand, and the ones I got (CUI) are just their "cheap" range of round standard implants, so I'm pretty sure they're available over there, under another name. Or else you can also get Natrelle, which are the top of the range implants, again by Allergan. 



> Overnight stay? Is that typical there?


Yeah, I think so, in all my research I never came across a clinic that would offer day cases, although I think some do, and it's a bit cheaper xx


----------



## couture2387

Congrats!  I got 250cc in each.  I went from a small B to a C.  Its true that at times I feel like I couldve gone bigger but realistically I know they're perfect.  As it is some tops in a small squish them and make them look weird.  Keep us updated on your recovery!


----------



## mellecyn

I just took a look at your blog, thanks for sharing. 
Although I am not considering having breast implants now, I have thought about it and your thourough research was very informative to me !
You look good after 4 days, glad to know the operation went well and I hope you get the final results you wished for !!
I totally share the same opinion as you on the fear of ending up with "an horizontal 8" and please Dita give us the name of your surgeon lol !! (I also like your writing style )


----------



## couture2387

couture2387 said:


> Congrats!  I got 250cc in each.  I went from a small B to a C.  Its true that at times I feel like I couldve gone bigger but realistically I know they're perfect.  As it is some tops in a small squish them and make them look weird.  Keep us updated on your recovery!



Oops.. I meant to put 350 cc


----------

